# Fiancee Visa for Belgium



## MidnightRogue (1 mo ago)

Hi, I am from Philippines I applied for Visa for Marriage last September 23, 2022



I got an interview from Belgium Embassy in Manila: October 7, 2022

Sent my application to Belgium Home Office: October 10, 2022



I sent them an email about the status of my application: November 24, 2022 and infodesk replied

_"We have received the visa application and it is currently being treated. As soon as a decision is taken it will be communicated by the diplomatic post which will invite the visa applicant and give the decision"_



My fiance and I have received an email from his municipality last October 5, 2022 that the Immigration Department in Brussels has approved our proposed marriage



Anyone here can help how much longer should I wait for the visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's hard to say these days - many Embassies are backlogged, due to Covid, holiday schedules and in the case of the Home Office in Belgium, possibly also due to Brexit (i.e. processing the settlement documents for long-time British residents in Belgium. 

I would at least give them until the end of the year, maybe until mid January until you inquire again. You could be pleasantly surprised and hear back sooner.


----------



## MidnightRogue (1 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's hard to say these days - many Embassies are backlogged, due to Covid, holiday schedules and in the case of the Home Office in Belgium, possibly also due to Brexit (i.e. processing the settlement documents for long-time British residents in Belgium.
> 
> I would at least give them until the end of the year, maybe until mid January until you inquire again. You could be pleasantly surprised and hear back sooner.


thanks for this, but what about the validity of our papers? Its what my fiance and I are worried about


----------

